# Live in Mexico - US FTA reception possible?



## billpritjr (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello

I live in Mexico City, 19.2830N, 99.6670W, and would like to receive US FTA broadcasting. To further complicate matters, I am limited to putting the sat antenna on my apartment balconey, which has an unobstructed view from compass headings 080 to about 190 (East to just past South).

Any comments/info, please let me know

thanks!

****** in Mexico


----------



## bijou (Oct 12, 2004)

billpritjr said:


> Hello
> 
> I live in Mexico City, 19.2830N, 99.6670W, and would like to receive US FTA broadcasting. To further complicate matters, I am limited to putting the sat antenna on my apartment balconey, which has an unobstructed view from compass headings 080 to about 190 (East to just past South).
> 
> ...


Galaxy 10R has several Midwest channels, but its facing WSW from you.
I'd suggest IA6 (used tyo be T6) check http://www.lyngsat.com/ia6.html
It has some news channels and the footprint looks OK.


----------

